# Mott 60” Flail Mower 18-60



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Here is a 2 page brochure for the Mott 60” Flail Mower 
model 18-60 used on large frame tractors.

Man oh man, would I love to have one of these for my 1886

Page 1


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Page 2


----------

